# 5th Gear



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone see channel 5's "fifth gear" the other night ?

They did an excersize in building a 200mph car on the cheap.

The basic building block was some Lotus which they spent thousands tuning and fettling.

On the day it achieved about 175mph, but spewed it's guts in the process.

The whole project cost over Â£30,000










Someone should have told the producers that they could have bought a used Suzuki Hayabusa for about Â£5500 that would have crucified it.

That said, they did also feature some bloke and his Cosworth that managed 206 mph but again, it cost ten's of thousands of pounds.

Isn't it all a bit futile really.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes I saw it - I thought it funny that Tif Needle had all the safety measures going (roll cage, fire resistant racing suit, crash helmet etc etc) and failed dismally to reach 200mph in the Lotus (Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious), while the bloke in the Ford Sierra wore a (probably not fire resistant) cardigan, no crash helmet, didn't appear to have a roll cage and did 206mph without even breaking sweat. No doubt the car did cost 1000's but at least it was reliable.

It was, as you say, a complete waste of time and money. Apparently the producers of the programme have now put the Lotus up for sale - wonder how much they expect to get for the knackered heap







?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I much preferd the old top gear where william woolard test drove allegro's. These tostesterone programmes are ok but they are well outside reality aren't they.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I much preferd the old top gear where william woolard test drove allegro's. These tostesterone programmes are ok but they are well outside reality aren't they.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch this prog . sometimes .Testosterone ?You bet ,but nothing to do with big children in cars.More like Vicky B-H .Gordon Bennett!!!!!

There.I think I'll go for alittle rest now.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a little bit of unreality PG - these cars are probably well out of the reach of most of us & aren't that common a sight on our roads; so when else are we ever going to see them being driven like they are on these programmes?

I like and enjoy cars so I like & enjoy both these programmes especially when they show something out of the ordinary. Also they want to attract viewers and I don't think many people would tune in if they tested Fiestas, Corsas, Vectras, Mondeos, Corollas, Civics etc etc etc week in week out. I saw a bit of Top Gear at the weekend and enjoyed the big coupe test they did on the Isle Of Man between an Aston Martin, Porsche 911 & BMW M6 (I think) - good tv I thought


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I think they should also show modding of Big V6 2.7L Merc vans










Wha 130mph should be easily done.

Bry











pauluspaolo said:


> Nothing wrong with a little bit of unreality PG - these cars are probably well out of the reach of most of us & aren't that common a sight on our roads; so when else are we ever going to see them being driven like they are on these programmes?
> 
> I like and enjoy cars so I like & enjoy both these programmes especially when they show something out of the ordinary. Also they want to attract viewers and I don't think many people would tune in if they tested Fiestas, Corsas, Vectras, Mondeos, Corollas, Civics etc etc etc week in week out. I saw a bit of Top Gear at the weekend and enjoyed the big coupe test they did on the Isle Of Man between an Aston Martin, Porsche 911 & BMW M6 (I think) - good tv I thought
> 
> ...


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> These tostesterone programmes are ok but they are well outside reality aren't they.


Bit like Vicky B-H thinking she can drive


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I see Lotus got a slagging but I love the Elise. This is me and my eldest brother (some years ago now







)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

julian said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I much preferd the old top gear where william woolard test drove allegro's.Â These tostesterone programmes are ok but they are well outside reality aren't they.
> ...


Carnt go wrong with a bit of VBH (Post Totty)


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> I see Lotus got a slagging but I love the Elise. This is me and my eldest brother (some years ago now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with all the bad press Lotus gets but the Elise is a fab car, and the original version is by far the prettiest car for some time. Wouldn't want to live with one of these though, a bit of a hair shirt.

The point of the thread is that articles like this 200mph Lotus and VBH are what is required to get people to watch motoring programmes. Once you have reviewed the Vauxhall Astra no one wants another article about cheap as chips shopping trolleys.

I think the serious car buyer reads the magazines and internet forums before making their decision.

Now that's enough slagging off Lotus...







remember the Toyota Corolla also broke down.

Toby


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

The down side of an Elise


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> The down side of an Elise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Who left the road backwards then? Everyone alright I hope.

Toby


----------

